# Imac Grey Screen - Help!



## Yewborough (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a very small design and printing shop. Began with an LC back in 1990, still have LCIII and G3 Power Mac, but using graphite special edition Imac 400mhz with OS9.2.2. and for this question, Imac, OS.9.2.2. & OSX10.2.
I really prefer OS to OX so just use that on the graphite.
Recently the graphite imac has frequently, suddenly, turned itself off. Yesterday when switched on all I have is a quick white, then permanently grey screen. In about 15 mins a blue folder appears with a mac logo which flashes on and off with a black question mark!
I have replaced the battery today and still smae problem. Have spent a day and a half trying to get it working as there are many important files I need to use today to meet publishing deadlines.
Have looked at possible suggestions , resetting PRAM etc. without any luck. Have the original disks and they won't boot up. The nearest service centre is over 100 miles away and they can't do anything unless I leave the machine with them.
At one time the G3 (grey powermac) and graphite imac were linked together with a yellow, Belkin patch cable and I am wondering if this could be used - as a last resort - to transfer the files from one to the other. I really need some help here as I'm not by any means an expert in finding a solution! ANY ideas would be very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

does the imac have firewire ports on it? and does the g3? if they do , you could try starting the imac in firewire disk mode and transferring files that way. another thing you could try if feeling up to it is to open up the imac, and pull the hard drive out. then you could put it in the g3 with its hard drive. but i have a feeling that the hard drive may be hosed with what you have said.


----------



## nigelh (Jul 14, 2006)

Yewborough said:


> Recently the graphite imac has frequently, suddenly, turned itself off. Yesterday when switched on all I have is a quick white, then permanently grey screen. In about 15 mins a blue folder appears with a mac logo which flashes on and off with a black question mark!
> I have replaced the battery today and still same problem. Have spent a day and a half trying to get it working as there are many important files I need to use today to meet publishing deadlines.


It's odd that it's taking 15 minutes to show the flashing q/mark, but basically, it means your system can't find a valid system folder. If you have also got Mac OS X installed, try botting whilst holding the OPTION (alt) key down, then ask it to boot Mac OS X if it offers you that option.

Failing that, try booting from an install CD, which will provide options for testing and (possibly) repairing your internal hard drive, which, as Sinclair has suggested, sounds to be faulty in some manner.

And, if your hard disk does prove to be screwed, then you'll have to retrieve your 'important files' from the backup.

You *do* have a backup, right?

HTH,
Nigel


----------



## Yewborough (Jul 13, 2006)

Many thanks for your replies.

Have tried holding down the OPTION key, with original OS9 install disk, the blue screen with curved and straight arrows appears, cursor spins for a while then stops. I agree, it seems to be looking for a system which existed on Tuesday and now doesn't! Other test disks just don't do anything either.

Don't have a firewire cable so couldn't do it that way. Oops - do back up somethings but not on a daily basis!!!

Phoned my nearest services - 100mile round trip - they were very helpful and suggested trying everything I had already tried with the conclusion they need to see the imac before anything else goes drastically wrong, so taking it in on Monday where hopefully they can retrieve the contents of the hard disk if not repair the machine.

Ironically I have been seriously considering buying a G5 Imac/intel in October, but it probably means upgrading Quark Xpress and Photoshop, which will prove quite an expense. Will post the outcome next week!


----------

